# Win&Win Winex riser vs. Inno CXT?



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

I have never shot both, but I do shoot a CXT, and I have shot the Winact and examined a Winex. The carbon CXT does not feel similar to any aluminum riser I have shot, but whether that's better or worse is pretty subjective. The geometry should be pretty similar. I do know someone who shoots the Winex, and doesn't plan on ever upgrading the riser, so there is some degree of "functional identicality".

Also, if you're looking for a riser, it may not be best to limit yourself to Win & Win. While I do quite like the company, and shoot a Win & Win riser, limbs, and stabilizers, I think that their aluminum risers are comparable to other companies. Perhaps a Samick or Hoyt riser will serve you just as well for a price point somewhere in between the $700 CXT and the $400 Winex?


----------



## yeeha (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a Winex and a hoyt GMX and I like them both there the risers I shoot most also have nexus, helix,sky and GM hoyt.I think for the money the Winex is very hard to beat but thats just my feeling


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I've been shooting a Hoyt Helix for about a year now.

Hated the stock grip it came with, so I put one of Paul Jager's grips on it a couple of months after I bought it, then further modified it with Sugru. So that's sorted…

Two things about this riser that have led me to start looking around are:

1.) I find the Helix is quite "dead" in the hand when shot. I was aware of this characteristic when I bought it, and thought I'd like it (been shooting for just over a year now), but it turns out I've liked "livelier" bows when I've shot other people's. Live and learn. 

2.). I've never been able to cut the vibration down to a level that doesn't bother my draw elbow. I've been around the block with brace height, a couple of different string materials, different draw weights over the last 12 months as I've gotten stronger, 3 different arrow sets (blues, then platinum plus & carbon one's for different draw weights), a dampener in various positions in the weight stack on the stabilizer, and a dampener in either the upper or lower bushing. About the only thing I can think of that I haven't tried is a completely different stabilizer. I've been fairly methodical about all these changes, making only 1 change at a time and noting if it helped cut the vibration and how much. I've managed to suppress the vibration to a point where things don't rattle loose anymore, but never to a comfortable level. I could begin to try out other stabilizer sets, but I'll never get around the "dead in hand" feeling, so I'm not going to go there. 

Time to try a different riser. Want to stay with an ILF riser to keep my limb options open.


----------



## yeeha (Nov 23, 2007)

Also the GMX can use all the grips of the newer Hoyts and the new limb bolts from HPX and the grip from your Helix


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeeha, you must have a lot of storage space in your house, as well as a tolerant spouse  

It's going to be "buy the next, then sell the first" for me. 1 riser at a time. 

I've heard nothing but good about the Winex riser. I was wondering if the CXT is a big step up from that, or simply more expensive. 

I've been leaning towards the Winex as my next riser, but have always been curious if the CXT was functionally or subjectively different in any way, or just existed to extend W&W's product range.


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

The CXT is an interesting point for vibrations. Objectively, what I've heard is that the carbon dampens low frequency vibrations more, but the high frequency vibrations are not dampened as well, resulting in screws vibrating loose easier. I haven't had this issue, but it does vibrate differently. 

I mean, whether the CXT is a big step depends I guess. They will all shoot world class scores, so that's really not a question for me. Mostly, I'm a bit of an equipment geek and I like trying new things. Plus it was a cool new toy 
The CXT functionally may be a "better" riser for stiffness or some other measure, I don't know, but if you're leaning towards the Winex, and you aren't like me and want new cool high tech shiny things and have a bit of money lying around, then I don't see a pressing need to get the CXT. Though it does feel nice.


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

skunklover said:


> Though it does feel nice.


Ah… that's the crux of the matter, isn't it? Does the Winex feel as nice as the CXT, or are they apples and oranges?

Wish I had the luxury of shooting both before I shell out for either one.


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

It's apples and oranges between my CXT and other aluminum risers, keep in mind I have no shots on a Winex. It's not that it feels better per se, just different. I just happen to like the way it feels more, as a preference thing. It's a bit more "dead" than a Samick Athlete, but more lively than the GMX I shot. These are probably all affected by stabilizers, as I did not have the luxury of placing my setup on the bows, and shot them as they were, and they had a wide range of stabilizers. 
So yes, I'd conclude that it's more an apples and oranges thing, it's a different material, so the vibrations and feel will be different. I know a Winex shooter, and I've never shot his bow, but he says its a great bow and feels nice, he liked the way it feels. He thinks my CXT is a bit dead feeling relative, but I shoot dampeners and limbsavers, while he doesn't. 

I could go on and on, but you're right, ideally, you would shoot both first, but if you aren't able to, unless you really have the money and want the fancy new toy, the Winex will do you fine, and probably feel "livelier" than your old Helix. Hoyt bows have always felt a bit "deader" to me. If you don't like it, you could always sell it used...



Johndburk said:


> Ah… that's the crux of the matter, isn't it? Does the Winex feel as nice as the CXT, or are they apples and oranges?
> 
> Wish I had the luxury of shooting both before I shell out for either one.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

CXT is a very good carbon riser. Winex is very good aluminium riser, on par with anything from other major manufacturers.

Some prefer Winex over Inno for the different feel, but now there's AL1 to confuse things even more. Winex riser is generally considered to offer best bang for buck right now, as it is easily as good as many more expensive risers from competitors.


----------

